# Finally got my new boat.What do yall think?



## declemen (Oct 12, 2012)

I have been waiting on this boat for a while.I had it custom made just the way I want it.I have to finish my trailer and a few more things on the boat and it is going to be on.It is an Alweld boat,it is a tunnel hull,it is a 1760, so it is 17 feet long and 60 inches in the floor.Got a built in 17 gallon fuel tank in the front deck,with storage in the front, and a flat seat base on the front deck, got a 70 pound Riptide on it, it has sub walls and floors, with flotation in both, has a rear deck with a seat base, and a big lid with storage beneath,it has an all aluminum transom with dual braces in back, i got an old Black Max to push it along.It also has the step pontoons on back to help her run shallow,I am going to run it from the front with a small console as yall can see, I do not like the way a center console sits so far back in a boat and takes up so much room if you get it from the factory,I have been waiting on it a long time and if the good Lord is willing my family and myself will be spendind lots of time in it.I just wanted to share it with yall, Thanks,Dane


----------



## sea trout (Oct 12, 2012)

love it love it love !!!!!!!!

i love boats!!

i love mercury!!!!

i would love to have that troller motor on the front of my boat!!!

hope ya have fun with it and get it fishy!!!!!
thanks for the pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## ratherbefishin (Oct 12, 2012)

nice rig and that thing should fly with that 150 on it


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Oct 12, 2012)

ratherbefishin said:


> nice rig and that thing should fly with that 150 on it



x2!


----------



## Maggie Dog (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures, awesome boat. I know you and your family are going to make some great memories. Tight lines.


----------



## wharfrat (Oct 13, 2012)

fishing machine!


----------



## Rodsmith (Oct 13, 2012)

Going to be a very nice rig! It may get airborne with that 150 if you aren't careful though...at least you won't have to waste time getting to your spots!! Good job sir!!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 13, 2012)

Shoulda gone at least 200 on the hp, imho.


----------



## declemen (Oct 13, 2012)

Well , I wanted to run twin 150's, No need in just one motor being lonley, but I had to have the boat company beef it up in order to carry the ole Black Max, it has an all metal transom, with a reinforced floor in rear with dual braces that cover the whole length of the transom, not just the bottom corner of the transom like most factory boats have, it is actually rated for a 4 stroke which is much heavier than my ole 2 stroke scream machine


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 13, 2012)

That is one FINE boat!!!! Great ride, man! The tunnel hull is great, but not much fun backing up or in sharp turns! But, I see you have a hydraullic jackplate... that will help a bunch!

Congrats on getting your dream ride! 


Hope you get some fish slime on it soon!


----------



## Inshore GA (Oct 14, 2012)

Sweet ride!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 16, 2012)

declemen said:


> Well , I wanted to run twin 150's, No need in just one motor being lonley, but I had to have the boat company beef it up in order to carry the ole Black Max, it has an all metal transom, with a reinforced floor in rear with dual braces that cover the whole length of the transom, not just the bottom corner of the transom like most factory boats have, it is actually rated for a 4 stroke which is much heavier than my ole 2 stroke scream machine



I was definitely kidding bro.  That oughtta do mid 50's I bet.


----------



## panfried0419 (Oct 16, 2012)

That is an awesome looking boat


----------



## Redbow (Oct 17, 2012)

OH yeah I like it ! Hope you folks have many enjoyable days on the water with that rig ..I do like Mercury outboards, I have one here..Good luck with her !


----------



## littlewolf (Oct 17, 2012)

Sweet!! I like that forward console. Kinda like a stick steer placement. Should be a one man fishing machine


----------



## Showman (Oct 17, 2012)

Where you hiding the Wings?  That is going to be scary fast.  How about posting some spec's when you get it in the water?


----------



## Bryannecker (Oct 18, 2012)

Alweld is a new brand to me.  I saw one at an outboard shop yesterday that was tricked out for a gigging boat.  Had bow lights for gigging, a foward steering binacle, and a stern genetor.  Very professionally done, just as your new ride for the water is.  I am impressed and know that you will enjoy fishing out of this new boat.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## declemen (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you men for your replies,I was also just kidding about the twin mercs. i will post some specs in a day or so, tunnel boats are not generally fast because the prop runs in whats called soft water, does not bite as well as one that is running well under the boat, but they are a shallow water running machine,besides i may need to beat wharfrat to a hole, just kidding, Alweld is out of Arkansas, they will custom build you a boat, if you are going to spend your money, why get a boat that someone else designed for themselves that only comes one way, I will post some water shots shortly,thanks, Dane


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 19, 2012)

I thinks it looks great!


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks good, like the pods


----------

